# Color Change



## KassiaScarlett (Jun 7, 2009)

So, I've noticed a progression in Gibs' color since I bought him several months ago. He has changed from this BEAUTIFUL deep peacock blue that faded into a lighter blue and metallic kind of green on his fins. Now he hasdeveloped a line of like, lepoard print on his top fin and on his other fins has streaks of red. His bottom two little fins (idk what the proper term for them are) have COMPLETELY turned a deep red. Not that I don't like his new coloring, he is my baby and I will always love him, no matter what he looks like, but I was wondering (as I looked through pictures I had posted on here of him a little while back) what on earth has caused such a change in his coloring? Is it food? Temp? He doesn't show any signs of being sick, so what could cause this?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they do change colors. Sometimes when you buy them they look pale and when you get them home in clean, heated water, they will change colors. My pink female was a pearly looking white when I got her, then she turned pink with maroon fins! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Yes, they do change colors. Sometimes when you buy them they look pale and when you get them home in clean, heated water, they will change colors. My pink female was a pearly looking white when I got her, then she turned pink with maroon fins! lol


She sounds really pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Thank you.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

*My cousin got a pale looking betta a few weeks ago, and it changed into a really pretty purple. He's also a lot happier now.*
*I don't know why your betta is changing into different colours. Maybe his water is to cold. :l*


----------



## kald (Jul 13, 2009)

One of my bettas used to be a dark, deep blue. Now he is a light, metallic silver. Not a clue as to why it happens..


----------



## KassiaScarlett (Jun 7, 2009)

That's so weird! He was VERY unhealthy when I bought him, a mere shadow of the fish he is now. But he wasn't pale, it was actually his intense blue coloring that drew me to him. He's still gorgeous though. He just doesn't look a thing like he used to! Lol. Idk about his water temp. It seems to hover just above 75. Is that too cold?


----------



## KassiaScarlett (Jun 7, 2009)

And your pink female does sound really pretty. Do you have pics of her?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There IS a reason. you guys snatched up MARBLES. Whats a marble? A marble is a betta that changes its color as long as it's alive. 

The first marbles were white bettas with black bumps on them that appeared and dissapeared and reaapeared on the fish's body.

Marbles change because of what is known as the "Jumping Gene".
Now marbles don't have the bumps and can change from red to purple and any color they darn please . Here's some pictures of a marble. This is the *SAME* fish: 




































































My first marble I was like "I thought that black spot was over there?" *research* "Oh he's a marble!!"

Ya it can be wierd but it's very interesting


----------



## KassiaScarlett (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW!!!!! That's is awesome! I did not know that! Well, that's fantastic! I didn't know that was even possible! That's fantastic! Well, thaks so much for the info, I will be waiting to see what color he changes to next!


----------

